# Ski Review: Dynastar Legend 8000



## koreshot (Dec 18, 2007)

*Ski Tested:*  Dynastar Legend 8000 w/ Look Axial2 bindinds mounted flat on the line.

*Skier Height and Weight:*  225lbs, 6'2"

*Sidecut dimensions:*  More than any other ski I have

*Length:*  178cm

*Turn Radius:*  Turny to quite turny

I skied these skis on packed powder, icy hard snow, some bumps, 8-10" of fresh and cut up powder.  

The good:  Like rivercoil and a couple of others on the board have mentioned, the skis like the turn and are very playful.  On packed powder you can fire off lots of quick turns and even do some pretty solid medium speed GS type turns.  In the bumps, although my technique sucks, they are very quick and help make up for lack of timing.  They do seem to almost anticipate the next turn, they like to catch baby airs off the bump and are nice to land on.  They don't buck you into the back seat like some of the other skis would.  Nice playful ski with pop and energy.

The bad:  On harder, more icy, conditions that we get so often on the NE, they are pretty bad.  Edge hold isn't great and short medium and large radius turns become an issue as the skis feel like they will wash out from under you.  The lack of confidence continues, and is actually magnified, once you hit cut up powder and crud.  Skiing these type of conditions at any kind of respectable speed is just out of the question for these skis IMO.  They get bounced around and struggle to stay stable and track in the direction you point them to.  I have never felt an "expert" ski get bounced around at speed in the crud. I don't know what Dynastar was thinking here.  It must be the cap tip that makes this ski so playful in the bumps and tight spots, that makes is pretty much scary at speed on uneven surfaces.  And I don't think I ski particularly fast.  Compared to these, the Rossignol B3, which I also recently purchased is a crud busting beast.  Furthermore, the skis sunk in the 8" or so of fresh powder at Hunter.  This must be partly due to the ski and partly to my weight and style.

So in conclusion, if you like a playful ski for trees, bumps and steeps, these things are great as they are easy to control and very quick edge to edge.  If you want a ski that will float powder, rip GS turns in cut up pow and crud, this is one of the last skis you should look at.  If you want a ski with great edge hold on hard snow, these skis should not be on your list cause that is now what they are made for.  I guess its a 3/5 star ski overall for me.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 18, 2007)

koreshot said:


> *Sidecut dimensions:* More than any other ski I have
> 
> *Turn Radius:* Turny to quite turny


 
After the Bros, that description could pertain to any pair of skis :lol:

Get them on Steep and Cheap?


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know. I've found my Legends to be pretty stable on hard pack. I think they're particularly good with variable conditions, i.e. encountering hard pack in between piles of powder and crud. I also think they float pretty well in the limited amount of sub 1' powder I skied in with them. Not sure how they do at high rates of speed, but I don't ski particularly fast so the point is moot for me.

Probably a classic example of how different skiers can have totally different opinions of the same ski. My Legends are the "fattest" ski I've ever skied; while for you, they're probably the narrowest. I'm also 60 lbs. lighter than you so I'm sure that plays a part. I simply love my Legends. Best ski I've owned, without question.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 18, 2007)

Legends are certainly not the ideal ski for groomers or hard pack. They are passable but are definitely a natural snow preference. Though I completely disagree with flotation on powder, speed, and crud. These are not Volkl Mantras but neither are they skinny noodles. I rarely want for more ski in powder or crud except the deepest of days. If you want bigger lines, better float, and higher speeds in the Legend line, try the Mythic Rider or Legend Pro. Use loose the nimble turnability and liveliness with these options.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't know. I've found my Legends to be pretty stable on hard pack. I think they're particularly good with variable conditions, i.e. encountering hard pack in between piles of powder and crud. I also think they float pretty well in the limited amount of sub 1' powder I skied in with them. Not sure how they do at high rates of speed, but I don't ski particularly fast so the point is moot for me.
> 
> Probably a classic example of how different skiers can have totally different opinions of the same ski. My Legends are the "fattest" ski I've ever skied; while for you, they're probably the narrowest. I'm also 60 lbs. lighter than you so I'm sure that plays a part. I simply love my Legends. Best ski I've owned, without question.



I knew my comments would not sit well with you turners 

A couple of clarifications.  The Legends are pretty stable and hold edge well on packed powder / hardpack.  What it doesn't hold an edge on is that scaraped off icy hardpack and ice.  Which I don't really expect it to do, its not a carving ski beefed up in girth to be an AM ski, like so many others in this category, its an actual AM ski.

Where they lose stability and get bounced around is cut up snow.  This is subjective of course - I am heavier than you, I am used to wider and beefier skis and I probably like to point the tips straight downhill more than most.  Skis that are playful, lively and turny, don't make very good high speed crud busters IMO, and these skis confirm that.  Compared to other skis in my quiver, this is a finesse ski that can get bounced around a fair amount.

I think we are all in agreement that when it comes to steeps, firing off some quick turns and bumps, these things are pretty solid.  Which is exactly why I bought them, so for the purposes I bought them for they are a 4/5 I would say.  But generally as an AM ski its a 3/5 for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 19, 2007)

koreshot said:


> The Legends are pretty stable and hold edge well on packed powder / hardpack.  What it doesn't hold an edge on is that scaraped off icy hardpack and ice.


Bingo. I would go a step further and say the 8000s down right suck when it is frozen groomer track hard pack conditions. Which is why I avoid those conditions like the plague. As a former racer, I get really annoyed sliding around on that scraped off frozen hard pack crap when I could be arcing it with a different ski.

Completely agree that the 8000s are not meant to be a "point em straight" type ski. Not a crud buster if you are going warp speed. If you want to play around in the sloppy seconds and make a lot of turns, they are right at home.

This speaks to an interesting point when reading reviews. Same conditions can be viewed and skied completely different by various skiers so knowing someone's biases when reading a review is extremely important. I would like to hear your thoughts on the 8800 or even the Pro though it seems like you have that end of the quiver covered quite nicely already.


----------



## marcski (Dec 19, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I would like to hear your thoughts on the 8800 or even the Pro though it seems like you have that end of the quiver covered quite nicely already.



It's interesting to read this thread.  I have never skied the 8000's.  However, I have rented the 8800's for a week at a time over the past 3 seasons or so while out west.  Love them.  Have no idea how'd they be on hardpack.  But, I had no issue turning them in trees, steeps and bumps.  In fact, I found them quite easy in all conditions, including groomers.  However, I was also able to float effortlessly through powder and cut-up powder, while still controlling and turning.  

Personally, a new pair of boards is on the agenda.  I'm still skiing on a pair of 190 cm. Atomic 920's.  Which I love but have seen a better day.  (probably over 100 of them!).  The legends are highest on my list...but I think I might be leaning towards the 8800's (n/k/a mythic's).  I am going to try to demo them and ski them on some harder snow this year and see how they hold up.  Because, I don't think you'd lose that much in the hard snow but you do gain in the softer snow.  And as others have mentioned if the conditions are grade "A" New England hardpack, the 8000's aren't going to be doing that good anyway, and I'd bust out something else to carve and arc 'em big.

Just my "deep thoughts" about this.

marcski "jack" handy.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 19, 2007)

marcski, if you are leaning on a pair of 8800s, I may have a pair of Inspired Bigs (pretty much the same thing as 8800s with a different top sheet) I may be unloading sometime during this season when (if) I get some new boards. Keep me in mind. Lightly used for three seasons minor scuffs. They are two completely different skis. 8800 is a great ski but just doesn't turn the way I want a ski to turn. Love it on really open stuff like Tuckerman though.


----------

